# Becareful - regarding Marius



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

This post has only to do with a situation i had with Marius and has nothing to do with what anyone else situation. I just wanted the forum members to know ahead of time before making any deals with Marius, or take precaution. This is a mistake that i did and will never do again. Trust is something you should not give anyone no matter how well known he is or seems to be a good person. 

About 1 to 2 years ago, I had listed Wild Caught Kitumbas for sale, obviously it costed me alot more to buy them in, but i sold them to Marius for $2000 was the agreed upon price, for my 25 ish WC kits. At the time he did tell me that he wouldn't be able to pay me yet, but can pay me in installation. Taking note of the forum activity i figured he is a very well known person, and with installation payments it would be ok, because realistically getting someone to buy all of them in one batch is tough, so i went for it. Well as you know it, times goes by, he tells me he is having trouble finding a job in toronto where he moved to or something like that, then later he had other issues, like schooling etc. Well he is definately not a young person, so no its not high school . Anyways it kept on dragging out, we had the fish sitting in his large tank, that he eventually sold to someone on this forum. He told me he was looking to sell the tank or the fish and pay me back. Well he couldn't keep the fish no more so he tried to sell them, but no idea if he actually ever did, because he never told me. He did sell his tank though, i never got 1 cent from what he owed me. Back then i could call him and he would pick up, well recently when the forum didn't crash i saved his number on here. I called him, left a voice message a couple times, NEVER calls me back, so i know he is avoiding me, because i know its his voice on his voice mail. Now with the forum wiped clean i have no access to finding him... so i posted on here looking for him. No one came forward, and he never did either. 

So what does this experience leave me? Well i felt i got scammed big time, even though i should have never sold it to him anyways regardless without cash up front. I learn never trust anyone no matter who it is, because all it takes is one thing that can change someone. Marius might be a very nice guy honestly, but with his being strapped on cash, so he says, he finds this a good time to disappear and not pay me my $2500... whats funny is, i even left him a message that i don't care about the $2000, and just pay me $500 should be fair, no reply. So i gave him over 1 year to pay, and even at $500... he never EVER replies. 

So before you go making a deal with a guy name Marius (he has a bit of accent i couldn't quite make out), make sure you get cash up front no matter how small or big. This has been a learning experience for me on this forum... just because i would be honest, doesn't mean they will... and i thought we were all friends in crime with the same hobby!... anyways good luck, and thanks for reading this post, take it with a grain of salt, and enjoy the beautiful world of fishes!!


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wow, Im glad when i sold him my tank, i got the money right away. he wanted to do monthly installments too. i was going to let him do it too but luckily my gf told me not to cuz u cant just trust anybody.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm assuming that you are from BC - if you called him in Toronto then his phone number should be on some of your old phone bills. If you don't have any of your old bills I think that if you contact Telus ( or whatever phone company you use ) they will either send you a copy of a bill with his number or else they can just give you the number. Just tell them that he is an old friend that you are trying to get ahold of. Regardless - your situation sucks and I feel bad for you. That's why I only have 1 rule when it comes to lending $$$ or whatever - if I have to chase you down then it will be last time I help you out.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a joke!..if i ever lent anyone any money Id hunt them down..& especially if I didnt know them. $2,000 is a lot of money!!!.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Regardless of how trustworthy or well-known people may seem I think this is a classic example of why NOT to lend people money. Or borrow it, not matter how sure you are that you will be able to make the payments.

There's a line from Hamlet that goes _'Neither a borrower nor a lender be'_. It's been passed from my grandparents to my mom to me and my brother.

Its a shame that yet another relationship has been ruined by the double edged sowrd we refer to as credit.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry for your loss dude....


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the losses 

Maybe he will come forward and things will get settled


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> thats a joke!..if i ever lent anyone any money Id hunt them down..& especially if I didnt know them. $2,000 is a lot of money!!!.


I agree, hunt him down!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Small claims court settles disputes for smaller amounts than $2000. I hate to see people get away with this sort of thing.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Enough of the "hunt him down" stuff... This was a "take head" posting not a search for a linch mob....


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

pm me... ill get your 500 and keep the 2000 for myself.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is starting to get carried away and should be locked......
....


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

And is locked, point has been made.


----------

